# Vizio 32" LCD HDTV with Digital Tuner, VW32L



## astayton (Dec 19, 2006)

Has anyone been able to get there remote to work with the Vizio 32" LCD HDTV with Digital Tuner, VW32L. I bought a Emerson 32" LCD HDTV with Digital Tuner, LC320EM8 last week and have tired everything to made this work and it will not.

I'm going to take the TV back and get the Vizio, but wondered how everyone else was getting along.

Thanks


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

astayton said:


> Has anyone been able to get there remote to work with the Vizio 32" LCD HDTV with Digital Tuner, VW32L. I bought a Emerson 32" LCD HDTV with Digital Tuner, LC320EM8 last week and have tired everything to made this work and it will not.
> 
> I'm going to take the TV back and get the Vizio, but wondered how everyone else was getting along.
> 
> Thanks


I have this model and the remote works good the only function on the RC32 or RC 34 that I have not been able to get work is the input button. On the RC64 remote everything works great.


----------



## astayton (Dec 19, 2006)

I only care about power on and off, volume control. How do you like the TV it's self? The Emerson sucks.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

astayton said:


> I only care about power on and off, volume control. How do you like the TV it's self? The Emerson sucks.


We love them I have two Vizio 32" LCD's and 1 Vizio 50" Plasma. They have a great picture and the audio is great from mine. One of the 32's is about a year old got it last year for christmas for the bedroom loved it so much we got the 50" for the living room. Then got another 32 a month ago for the office. I have a HR20 to one of the 32, hr20 to the 50" and h20 to the other 32. All are hooked up via HDMI.


----------



## astayton (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm get it tomoorw and getting rid of the Emerson.

I have a sony 60 in the family room and love it, but didn't want to spend that kind of money for the bedroom.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## dothdewman (Feb 26, 2007)

vizio is made by zenith, so try the zenith codes one of them works


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

The vizio codes are 10056 & 10178. You would need the rc64 remote, and its updated codes to get the input command though.


----------



## redram38 (Dec 7, 2005)

If you get this, get the VX32 from either Sams, Sears, Costco, or Circuit City. It has more features and a higher contrast ratio. It has PIP and POP which the VW32does not have. Plus 2 HDMI inputs and Audio output and well. You may be happier with this one. I had one, but was not happy with the SD channels but I think I just got a Bad unit. I am probl gonna try another one later. If size is not the issue I got the Sylvania 26 inch at sames for 396.00 and it shows a great picture. But the remote codes do not work with the HR20 remotes either


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

redram38 said:


> If you get this, get the VX32 from either Sams, Sears, Costco, or Circuit City. It has more features and a higher contrast ratio. It has PIP and POP which the VW32does not have. Plus 2 HDMI inputs and Audio output and well. You may be happier with this one. I had one, but was not happy with the SD channels but I think I just got a Bad unit. I am probl gonna try another one later. If size is not the issue I got the Sylvania 26 inch at sames for 396.00 and it shows a great picture. But the remote codes do not work with the HR20 remotes either


The emerson lc320em8 and the sylvania lc260sc8 uses the same codeset, one not in ANY universal remote yet released.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

fwlogue said:


> We love them I have two Vizio 32" LCD's and 1 Vizio 50" Plasma. They have a great picture and the audio is great from mine. One of the 32's is about a year old got it last year for christmas for the bedroom loved it so much we got the 50" for the living room. Then got another 32 a month ago for the office. I have a HR20 to one of the 32, hr20 to the 50" and h20 to the other 32. All are hooked up via HDMI.


Fred, Fred is that you?

Ran outside and checked the shed. Fred's there. Sorry.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Edmund said:


> The emerson lc320em8 and the sylvania lc260sc8 uses the same codeset, one not in ANY universal remote yet released.


Do you have a Vizio? I bought a 37" Vizio LCD last year and took it back because the SD PQ was so bad. It had a 1000:1 contrast ratio. Would have made a great computer display tho. 27" computer screen. Clear as a bell or at least my 19" LCD computer display. Never tried a Vizio plasma, but my Panny plasmas show SD that is really clear.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dothdewman said:


> vizio is made by zenith, so try the zenith codes one of them works


Below is an excerpt from this link: http://www.physorg.com/news108399024.html

Read this article, especially the last paragraph:

Wang was a supplier of computer monitors in 1989 when he began selling screens to Gateway Inc.

In 2002, he launched his own company, then called V Inc., with $600,000 from friends and a mortgage on his Newport Beach home.

But instead of immediately entering the TV market, he was persuaded by Gateway co-founder Ted Waitt to serve as an adviser on manufacturing and sales strategies in its bid to sell TVs in its retail stores.

"Being small, you don't have a lot of choice," Wang said. "When someone knocks on the door, you say yes."

When Gateway exited the TV business and shuttered all its retail stores in 2004, Wang struck out on his own. He changed the name of the company to Vizio and adopted the slogan "Where vision meets value."

What he took from Gateway was the emphasis on marketing to cost-conscious consumers and the strategy of not relying on a single supplier or assembler, but outsourcing widely to keep costs down.

"I'm a geek. I love technology. But I believe technology shouldn't be super expensive," Wang said.

Today, the company runs a lean operation, with only 85 corporate employees. About 10 percent of assembly work is done in Mexico, the rest in Asia.

The company plans to do more assembly in Mexico but so far has no plans to bring the work into the U.S., as low-cost rival Syntax-Brillian Corp. has. So in that way Vizio won't take on the all-American feel of former American TV stalwarts like Zenith or RCA.


----------



## astayton (Dec 19, 2006)

Edmund said:


> The emerson lc320em8 and the sylvania lc260sc8 uses the same codeset, one not in ANY universal remote yet released.


So can you use the sylvania lc260sc8 code for the emerson? I haven't taken it back yet was am planning on doing something tomorrow.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

No, because there isn't a sylvania lc260sc8 code in any of the white remotes either.


----------



## astayton (Dec 19, 2006)

I went and returned the emerson.

I ended up with a Samsung 32" LCD HDTV with Digital Tuner, LNT3232HX

I really like this set, and it works with the remote.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5691359


----------

